# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  فرق بین vlc و firemonkey

## me.enik

سلام.
یه سوال برام پیش اومده.
من تا حالا, با vlc برنامه مینوشتم و با اون کار میکردم.
منظورم توی delphi هستش.
اما الآن یه چند وقتی هستش که با فورم firemonkey آشنا شدم.
میخواستم بدونم که این دو تا فورم, چه تفاوت هایی دارند و از هرکدام در چه ضمینه هایی استفاده میکنند؟

با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
شما می توانید ار Fire Monkey برای برنامه هایی که نیاز به رابط گرافیکی بسیار پیچیده دارند استفاده کنید. مثلاً برنامه ای که فرم های سه بعدی دارد و ... . البته FireMonkey مزایای بسیار زیادی دارد مثلاً حتی می توانید با آن بازی هم بسازید(هم دو بعدی و هم سه بعدی). از مزایای دیگر FireMonkey قابلیت Cross Platform  بودن آن است یعنی شما می توانید با استفاده از آن برنامه هایی برای سیستم عامل های دیگر تولید کنید. البته فعلاً این موارد فقط به Windows و OS X و iOS محدود میشه ولی در آینده پشتیبانی از سیستم عامل های دیگر هم به این لیست اضافه خواهد شد. به عنوان مثال در نسخه بعدی دلفی که چند وقت دیگیر عرضه می شود شما با FireMonkey می توانید حتی برنامه هایی برای Android بسازید. در حالت کلی شما با VCL فقط می توانید برنامه هایی برای ویندوز بسازید که در FireMonkey این محدودیت را ندارید. همچنین FMX (یا همون FireMonkey) قابلیت های بیشتری هم دارد که با مراجعه به سایت Embarcadero می توانید اطلاعات زیادی را در این رابطه کسب کنید.

----------


## hfkh77

ببخشید, میشه برنامه مثال بزنید که فرم سه بعدی داشته باشه؟
میخواهم بدونم طراحی اش چه شکلی میشه.
ممنون میشوم.

----------

